

Show HN: NotCRUD – Best of India's software thinking - paraschopra
http://notcrud.com/

======
harshulj
Indian software industry has changed drastically in past 5 years. People are
building good software products in India specially people just coming out of
colleges. But the biggest problem that I have seen is that people generally
don't get good beta testers who are interested in improving the product. And
it's not just about beta testers, users of an enterprise saas are also
limited.

In such a scenario there is a disconnect between the creator and users. Only
if NotCrud can get both these communities together, I think it can gain much
attention. And not just attention it will be able to create a credible
platform, just like HN and not HackerStreet, which will be used by both Users
and Creators. Because showing off is not enough. In the end you want to
improve your product.

Btw notCrud is a very good initiative. I am glad you are taking it.

